
Can Rawls' Theory of Justice Help Us Design Fairer MMOs? - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/03/john-rawls-theory-of-justice-seed-mmo.html
======
wahern
Humans are the _only_ species on the planet that systematically exhibit
selfless, cooperative behavior with non family members. Our notions of
fairness likely have strong genetic components. Indeed, the genetic foundation
for our conceptions of fairness almost certainly _must_ have preceded our
ability to consciously reflect on the meaning and implications of fairness.

I say this because while philosophical and game theoretic models are
interesting and informative, in the 21st century we really should be looking
to our _unique_ genetic evolution for better answers.

